# Glycine Combat Sub Bronze



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue complète sur la montre de plongée *Glycine Combat Sub Bronze* qui est selon moi une des meilleures montres de plongées à moins de 1000€


----------

